# Tales from the Ice Chamber



## Sub-Zero (May 12, 2002)

*Introduction*

I am currently 5 weeks into a bulk. Hoping to achieve 10-15lbs total with minimal fat gain. Starting weight & BF% was 176lbs at 14% BF.

*Statistics*

Height : 5'7
Weight : 185lbs (taken 12th May 2002)

BF% : 14.9 (JP-7)

BF Measurements - 

[1] Chest : 12, 12
[2] Abdomen : 23, 24
[3] Thigh : 16, 17
[4] Triceps : 9, 9
[5] Biceps : 3, 3
[6] Subscapular : 15, 16
[7] Supailiac : 20, 21
[8] Axilla : 12, 15
[9] Calf : n/a
[10] Lower Back : n/a

*Measurements*

_All measurements taken cold_

Date : 12th May 2002

Neck : 17"
Chest : 44"

Biceps : 15 7/8" | 16"
Forearms : 14" | 14"

Waist : 33"

Quads : 25" | 25 2/8"
Calves : 16" | 16"

*Training Split*

Monday : Shoulders
Tuesday : Back & Rear Delts
Wednesday : OFF
Thursday : Chest & Triceps
Friday : Forearms & Biceps
Saturday : Lower Body
Sunday : OFF


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 12, 2002)

Excellent SZ, that's an informative format! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (May 12, 2002)

It's almost like he's done this before


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 14, 2002)

*Shoulders & Traps*

Hammer Strength Shoulder Presses SUPERSETTED Front Raises - 5 sets (10 / 8) _* Last set was double drop on the shoulder press_

L Laterals - 5 sets

Barbell Raises - 2 sets

Barbell Shrugs - 8 / 10 / 10

V-Handle Cable Shrugs - 12 / 15 / 15

*Comments :* Nice pump today, weights were good and w/o was done in 50 mins. Not bad day at all


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 14, 2002)

*Back & Rear Delts*

Bent Arm Pullovers (Double Drop) - 2 X 12 / 12 / 12

Wide Grip Pulldowns - 3 X 10 + Negatives

Close Grip Pulldowns - 2 X 10 / 10 + Negatives

Cable Rows SUPERSETTED Bent Over Laterals - 4 X 10-12 + 10

Weighted Hyperextensions - 4 X 10

*Comments :* I think today I was on the verge of overtraining, but ooooh it felt good


----------



## KryptoAllez (May 14, 2002)

Ah ha!  Now I know!   

BTW, nice screen name, I like it!


----------



## w8lifter (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by KryptoAllez *_
> Ah ha!  Now I know!
> 
> BTW, nice screen name, I like it!



Hi Krypto...welcome to IM


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 17, 2002)

*Chest & Triceps*

Swiss Ball Flys SUPERSETTED Flat Dumbell Presses- 2 X 12 + 10

Reverse Grip Decline Presses - 2 X 10

Incline Dumbell Presses - 10 / 8 / 6 / 8 / 10 / 12

Close Grip Decline Presses - 4 X 10

Skull Crushers - 2 X 10

*Comments :* Damn them triceps were pumped up today and my chest felt like it was tearing up


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 21, 2002)

*Shoulders & Traps*

Seated Military Presses - 4 sets ( 10 / 8 / 6 + Negatives on last  set )

Plate Raises - 4 sets

Side Dumbell Raises - 3 sets

Machine Shrugs - 12 / 15 / 15

*Comments :* Going heavy and hard this week. Military Presses killed my shoulders


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 21, 2002)

*Back & Rear Delts*

Wide Grip Chins - 3 X 8-10

Deadlifts - 8 / 6 / 6

T-Bar Rows - 3 x 8

Bent Over Laterals - 3 sets

*Comments :*  GOOD GOD, that killed me. Went super-heavy today and went well


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 23, 2002)

*Chest  & Triceps*

Decline Bench - 2 x 6

Flat Bench - 8 / 6

Incline Bench - 10 / 8 / 8 

Standing Extensions - 3 x 8

Straight Bar Pressdowns - 3 x 8

Comments : Pretty Crappy Day  I blame the rain ..lol


----------



## Animal (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sub-Zero *_
> *Chest  & Triceps*Comments : Pretty Crappy Day  I blame the rain ..lol


They have rain in the underworld.....
  

Animal


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Animal *_
> They have rain in the underworld.....
> 
> 
> Animal



LMAO 


DP


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 30, 2002)

Smart Guy, huh ?/


----------

